# Request/Idea: Universal Nitecore Tritium replacement switch.



## Veqtor (Oct 21, 2014)

So, judging from this page, it seems that a lot of the nitecore models share the same diameter and specs.
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=118
I own a SRT7 and would love a switch replacement where the switch is made from metal, perhaps titanium? and tritium inserts. I bet there are other nitecore owners out there that would love such a simple drop-in replacement alternative.
SRT-7
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=83#.VEZO3YusWa0

Or are there replacement switches that work with this end-cap? I've seen some similar designs and this type of rubber switch seems OEM... or?

Excuse me for any noob-statements, really new when it comes to flashlights.


----------

